# Jointech



## workwithgrain (May 3, 2017)

hello GUYS I have a jointech smartlift pro rlp-1 router lift and I am not having much luck finding a user manual


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I have the same one. It was made by Jessem. Contact them for a manual. Good people.


----------



## workwithgrain (May 3, 2017)

thank you


----------



## workwithgrain (May 3, 2017)

I went to JessEm and spoke to Patty. I have a manual I can post I just don't know where to post the attachment ?
Or is here good


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bottom of page use the jump to ( go to manuals if there is jointech file put it there other wise a new thread call jointech)


----------



## workwithgrain (May 3, 2017)

Semipro said:


> Bottom of page use the jump to ( go to manuals if there is jointech file put it there other wise a new thread call jointech)


Hello Semipro
I tried to follow your instructions. However I probably messed it up. sorry for being such a newbie :nerd:


----------

